# My Halloween Wedding



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Me and my hubby got married on Halloween 2010. Thought i'd share some pictures. 


Our candy table








Our wedding cake








The maid of horror and the bridesmaid were dressed as witches with witch hat headbands and brooms
























Our flower girl who actually threw leaves instead








Had 6 ft willow trees with purple lights








Bar








Everyone was in costume


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Fan-freaking-tastic!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks awesome! The cake is beautiful.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats, but..... 

I'm a musician and play weddings. Every year I dread the prospect of someone thinking it's cool to have a halloween wedding. I'm an extreme haunter, so having to give up a year when I spend so much money is terrible. Last year I had to work a wedding 10/30. It made setting up my display horrible- I was so rushed having lost the day before halloween to setup I threw out my back the next day. Had to survive on pain killers. The year before that I had a gig ON halloween night and couldn't be at my display at all. I set up some but not all of it. Forgive me for being the spoiler here with halloween weddings, but frankly I think it's selfish to have one. If you're into halloween enough you know the day becomes as big as any other holiday. Christmas wedding anyone? Of course not, right? Why ruin other halloweens for haunters just for your own sake? 

Sorry to blast you but this is a halloween forum full of haunters so maybe I can get the word out to the masses and start a trend for fellow haunters-

STOP HAVING HALLOWEEN WEDDINGS! 

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

awesome!!! your cake looks spooktacular..


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

First of all you don't have to take a halloween job. You can say no. 2nd everyone loved our idea because our wedding was before trick or treating so everyone could go home and trick or treat then come to the reception cause it was later in the night. So it worked out for everyone. We werent selfish about it at all. So I say yes to all holiday weddings. Its YOUR special day if people have a problem with it then they simply don't have to come.



Shockwave199 said:


> Congrats, but.....
> 
> I'm a musician and play weddings. Every year I dread the prospect of someone thinking it's cool to have a halloween wedding. I'm an extreme haunter, so having to give up a year when I spend so much money is terrible. Last year I had to work a wedding 10/30. It made setting up my display horrible- I was so rushed having lost the day before halloween to setup I threw out my back the next day. Had to survive on pain killers. The year before that I had a gig ON halloween night and couldn't be at my display at all. I set up some but not all of it. Forgive me for being the spoiler here with halloween weddings, but frankly I think it's selfish to have one. If you're into halloween enough you know the day becomes as big as any other holiday. Christmas wedding anyone? Of course not, right? Why ruin other halloweens for haunters just for your own sake?
> 
> ...


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Love it!!!!


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it! Everything looks so awesome! I love how the flower girl threw leaves too and the birdesmaids were witches! I totally feel like stealing some of your ideas for mine this October! XD


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you  



kimcfadd said:


> Love it!!!!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol! Thank you!!! You def can steal my ideas  We had played mostly halloween songs and were announced as husband and wife while the theme song from Edward Scissorhands played. It was magical! 



gilnokoibito said:


> I love it! Everything looks so awesome! I love how the flower girl threw leaves too and the birdesmaids were witches! I totally feel like stealing some of your ideas for mine this October! XD


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Reseption pictures are awesome. Congrats. I want a Halloween wedding. Even if is not on Halloween it will be halloween inspired. The decorations look amazing.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool...Congrats! We got married at the Renaissances Festive and after seeing your pics, would go your route if we ever renew our vows.

PB


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

HalloweenBride said:


> First of all you don't have to take a halloween job. You can say no. 2nd everyone loved our idea because our wedding was before trick or treating so everyone could go home and trick or treat then come to the reception cause it was later in the night. So it worked out for everyone. We werent selfish about it at all. So I say yes to all holiday weddings. Its YOUR special day if people have a problem with it then they simply don't have to come.


I think your photos and wedding looks wonderful. I'm glad all had fun! It seems like your guests aren't extreme haunters, which is a good thing. I however can't turn down work. It helps put food on the table. And I'm an extreme haunter, so it makes it difficult. Trick or treating, although the whole point, is only a small part of how much work goes into it. Long and short, if I have to work so be it. But I would never attend a halloween wedding and most know that about me- at least the people that would care to invite me! There's halloween interest, and then there's extreme halloween haunting and decorating. Two different things. And I'd wager I'm not alone here in my thoughts. But for you, glad it was everything you wanted. You'll have very spooky anniversaries!


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

my wife and i wanted to have a october wedding probally the week before but the whole month her job was keeping her department on events out of town so we went with a last weekend of september and just did a fall theme . we still talk about what could have been ..

so many of the things you did would have been perfect. looks like it was a blast


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

funhousejoe said:


> my wife and i wanted to have a october wedding probally the week before but the whole month her job was keeping her department on events out of town so we went with a last weekend of september and just did a fall theme . we still talk about what could have been ..
> 
> so many of the things you did would have been perfect. looks like it was a blast


LOL we did this too! We got married on Sptember 30th of last year and had a fall leaf themed wedding. Everything looked elegant and perfect. Then I could go into Halloween-mode after the honeymoon!

Congrats on your Halloween wedidng! Looks like it was just amazing!!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I was one of those assholes that got married near enough to Halloween that it may have messed with some die-hard Halloween fanatics plans. Thankfully, I'm pretty sure I'm the biggest of these out of all the people who I invited and were in attendance, thus the choosing of October 28th as the date of our nuptials. I think your pictures are faboo, Bride. I'm glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Your wedding looked perfect. You are so lucky to have such a special day for your anniversary each year. And you were a beautiful bride. 
Shockwave, you might be doing people a favor if you turned down their Halloween weddings. I know I would have hated having anyone, guest or worker, at the wedding who didn't want to be there. I understand about needing the money, but can't you take one day off?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The show must go on, and with a smile. I try to tell the music office I want the day off. I take a week off from my day job just to prepare. But it is very difficult knowing a job could come in. I apologize to the OP. Didn't mean to vent on you. It's just a touchy subject for me! Thank goodness this year and next I'm a little safer because of mid week halloween!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you  Well if you do i cant wait to see some pics!!



savagehaunter said:


> Reseption pictures are awesome. Congrats. I want a Halloween wedding. Even if is not on Halloween it will be halloween inspired. The decorations look amazing.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

That sounds lovely!!! 



Phantom Blue said:


> Very cool...Congrats! We got married at the Renaissances Festive and after seeing your pics, would go your route if we ever renew our vows.
> 
> PB


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife and I got married on oct 2 of 2010 at the hunted house that we both work and meet at.... We didnt do the whole coust. Thing but we did get married in the middle of the grave yard and have pics from inside the maze... We kept the theme going all day... Everyone told us.that it was the best wedding ever. Our honeymoon was to.disney for halloween fun!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

That is such an incredible idea! And the theme was fang-tastic! Your decorations and dresses and the costumes were amazing. It felt like I was looking at pics from a movie set  I can only imagine how much fun your whole day was. Congrats on such a unique and unforgettable wedding!! Thanks for sharing your pics about your special Halloween.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome! Me and my hubby are STILL trying to make it out to Disney and Universal for a Halloween honeymoon. We didn't get to have one yet.
Your wedding sounds soooo pretty tho!!




Dr_zombie said:


> My wife and I got married on oct 2 of 2010 at the hunted house that we both work and meet at.... We didnt do the whole coust. Thing but we did get married in the middle of the grave yard and have pics from inside the maze... We kept the theme going all day... Everyone told us.that it was the best wedding ever. Our honeymoon was to.disney for halloween fun!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you so much! It was alot of fun coming up with different ideas for things and going Halloween shopping. I bought almost everything on the shelves at Michaels and Home Goods that year LOL! I can not wait for our 5 yr cause I've got even better ideas  



sneakykid said:


> That is such an incredible idea! And the theme was fang-tastic! Your decorations and dresses and the costumes were amazing. It felt like I was looking at pics from a movie set  I can only imagine how much fun your whole day was. Congrats on such a unique and unforgettable wedding!! Thanks for sharing your pics about your special Halloween.


----------



## Bloodstained (Jun 16, 2009)

oooh, that cake <3 Everything looks stunning, it would have been lovely to see it with my own eyes! Congrats!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Congrats, but.....
> 
> I'm a musician and play weddings. Every year I dread the prospect of someone thinking it's cool to have a halloween wedding. I'm an extreme haunter, so having to give up a year when I spend so much money is terrible. Last year I had to work a wedding 10/30. It made setting up my display horrible- I was so rushed having lost the day before halloween to setup I threw out my back the next day. Had to survive on pain killers. The year before that I had a gig ON halloween night and couldn't be at my display at all. I set up some but not all of it. Forgive me for being the spoiler here with halloween weddings, but frankly I think it's selfish to have one. If you're into halloween enough you know the day becomes as big as any other holiday. Christmas wedding anyone? Of course not, right? Why ruin other halloweens for haunters just for your own sake?
> 
> ...


In planning on having a Halloween "themed" wedding but long before Halloween as hubs and I love the actual night and our yard haunt to give it up haha


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

HalloweenBride said:


> Me and my hubby got married on Halloween 2010. Thought i'd share some pictures ]


love the cake love the dress, LOVE it all! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm currently planning my wedding and people have tried to tell me what day to choose. I think that they forget that for the rest of your lives you'll share the date with your significant other. If Halloween is special for you and you choose to get married on that day than good for you. From the look on your face the faces of your guests a good time was had by all. I for one would have loved to have been there. PS I know people that have gotten married on Christmas and New Year's Eve though so I think Halloween is fair game. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you very much  



moony_1 said:


> love the cake love the dress, LOVE it all! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Well thank you for the kind words  Everyone did have a great time. I knew I was the biggest Halloween fan and no one else was missing out because I planned it perfectly for everyone to enjoy the wedding, trick or treating, and also our reception so I dont know why other people are thinking its a big deal to get married on Halloween. It was really a amazing day and I can not wait for our 5 yr anniversary to do it all again!



katshead42 said:


> I'm currently planning my wedding and people have tried to tell me what day to choose. I think that they forget that for the rest of your lives you'll share the date with your significant other. If Halloween is special for you and you choose to get married on that day than good for you. From the look on your face the faces of your guests a good time was had by all. I for one would have loved to have been there. PS I know people that have gotten married on Christmas and New Year's Eve though so I think Halloween is fair game. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you very much  It was alot of hard and fun work!!



Bloodstained said:


> oooh, that cake <3 Everything looks stunning, it would have been lovely to see it with my own eyes! Congrats!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love it!!! Looks like you guys had such a blast planning. I especially love that the flower girl threw leaves. PERFECT!


----------



## Velveeta (Aug 20, 2012)

HalloweenBride said:


> First of all you don't have to take a halloween job. You can say no. 2nd everyone loved our idea because our wedding was before trick or treating so everyone could go home and trick or treat then come to the reception cause it was later in the night. So it worked out for everyone. We werent selfish about it at all. So I say yes to all holiday weddings. Its YOUR special day if people have a problem with it then they simply don't have to come.


Agreed... My wife and I got married Halloween 2009, and like you said, nobody has to take the job when it's offered... You know the scheduled date, and you know your own commitments in advance; to do so and then complain about having to work that day is what's selfish... Awesome wedding pictures you guys had, the cake looked great, and it's nice to see another black wedding dress


----------



## Velveeta (Aug 20, 2012)

I should add that for our own wedding, the ceremony didn't start until about 6:45-7pm because we wanted it at dusk, and we knew that this would mean kids may miss out on trick or treating, so we made sure to provide tons of gift bags so that they wouldn't have to miss out on the payload of trick or tricking at least... In addition, we had self-serve candy jars on the table with the cake that they could help themselves to, and we put on one hell of a party at the reception 

I'll admit that if you don't at least to try to compensate for the fact that people may be missing out on Halloween activities, then monopolizing the holiday could be seen as a selfish act, but if you provide alternatives to cover those sorts of things, it shows that yes, you love the holiday and want to get married on it, but you also understand that other people love the holiday and you're trying to make sure they can enjoy both it and your wedding...


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you  



Trinity1 said:


> I love it!!! Looks like you guys had such a blast planning. I especially love that the flower girl threw leaves. PERFECT!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for agreeing  A blk wedding dress was the only way for me to go lol Me in white BLAH!!



Velveeta said:


> Agreed... My wife and I got married Halloween 2009, and like you said, nobody has to take the job when it's offered... You know the scheduled date, and you know your own commitments in advance; to do so and then complain about having to work that day is what's selfish... Awesome wedding pictures you guys had, the cake looked great, and it's nice to see another black wedding dress


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Exactly. Our wedding was at 4 then everyone went home to do trick or treating and then went to the reception where we had a candy bar plus every kid had a huge halloween pale full of candy and toys so I mean not only did we make it so they could still enjoy the day we even got them special stuff so it was no biggie at all. No one complained about it...other then my grandmother but shes another story lol.




Velveeta said:


> I should add that for our own wedding, the ceremony didn't start until about 6:45-7pm because we wanted it at dusk, and we knew that this would mean kids may miss out on trick or treating, so we made sure to provide tons of gift bags so that they wouldn't have to miss out on the payload of trick or tricking at least... In addition, we had self-serve candy jars on the table with the cake that they could help themselves to, and we put on one hell of a party at the reception
> 
> I'll admit that if you don't at least to try to compensate for the fact that people may be missing out on Halloween activities, then monopolizing the holiday could be seen as a selfish act, but if you provide alternatives to cover those sorts of things, it shows that yes, you love the holiday and want to get married on it, but you also understand that other people love the holiday and you're trying to make sure they can enjoy both it and your wedding...


----------

